# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  يحي العدل

## أنيـ القلب ـن

يحي العدل
 
*في واحد متزوج ثلاث**حريم*

*طلع البر وشال حريمه الثلاث**معاه وبعد ماتمشوا**وستانسوا وجاء الليل طبعاً بينامون في البر**قام الرجال جاب**حريمه الثلاث وقال لا بد من العدل**الليلة ليلة مين**؟؟؟؟* *طبعاً الرجال يبي الفرفورة**الصغيرة**

**مايبي العجوز ولا الثانية قام يفكر وشلون**وشلون**قال للحريم اللي تقول مثل ( حلو ) الليلة ليلتها**

**قالت الأولى**العجوز**قديمك نديمكلو الجديد**أغناك**

**قالت**الثانية خير**الأمور أوسطها**قالت**الثالثه*



* 

**وَللآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَّكَ مِنَ**الأولَى**قال يا سلام عليك... الليلة ليلة اللي جابت دليل من**القرآن*

----------


## اعشق ابي

هههههههههههههه
والله فلة من وين طاعين هيك
ههههههههه
سلمتِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هاهاهاها 
حلوه

----------


## قطعة سكر

هههههههههههههههه
يسلمووو
لاعدمناك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وش هآلعقل يوزن بلد ,, 

صج أنه نحيس يبي الفكه >> آقول لآيكثر بس 

يسسسلمو آنونتنآ الحلوه ع المجهود الفرفوشي 

موفقه لكل خير,,

سي يوو

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههه

حلوه خوش عدل هع

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلمووو على المرور..

يخليكم ربي لحبابكم

----------


## هدوء الغرام

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمين

----------


## خادمة الزهره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

يسلمووو على الطرح

----------


## الباسمي

هههههه 
حلوة

----------


## بحر الغروب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
روعه وحلوه مره

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## فجر الليالي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه

رهيبين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلموووو على المرور 

يخليكم ربي لحبابكم

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ههههههههههههههههه 
جابتها صح وفكته منهم 
بس خوش عدل عنده 
مشكورررررره

----------


## مهتاب

حللللللللللللللللللللوه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلمووووو على المرور

يخليكم ربي لحبابكم

----------

